# Getting started...



## roller (Nov 15, 2011)

For those wanting to start making your own breads but do not know where to start this may help...http://allrecipes.com/video/100/how-to-proof-yeast/detail.aspx?prop24=PL_RelatedVideo


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Roller!


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great link Roller,

I love making breads, I just don't get to make it as often as I would like.

I think lots of folks are intimidated by breads but ( I'm sure you'll agree) It's not that difficult and the finished product

is better than anything you can buy at the market.


----------



## roller (Nov 16, 2011)

Your right Raptor ! I also enjoy it very much and its something you can do when you are not able to do something with the smoker.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Here are some more helpful sites that Mrs Scar and I use

http://artisanbreadbaking.com/

http://www.breadtopia.com/

http://www.thekneadforbread.com/

http://www.thefreshloaf.com/

Lots of great info on these sites


----------



## roller (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Scar those will be a great start for anyone. I use the freshloaf all of the time...


----------



## supercenterchef (Nov 18, 2011)

not only does it taste better than the store bought stuff...but man, the way the house smells!!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------

